# Cutting back Insulation Spray foam



## DownSouthHouse (Nov 20, 2016)

Our house is 5 years old and has spray foam, we have an oversized attic with some open space and I want to hang plywood against the wall so I can hang a dartboard on the wall.  My wife and mother in law think cutting the spray foam insulation flush with the wall so that I can hang plywood against the wall will sacrifice the integrity of the insulation, I think they are inaccurate and plywood would far makeup the different for any minor amount of installation that needs cut flush to the wall.  I am just looking to get some positive responses  to convince them cutting the installation will be fine.
  Thanks!


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 20, 2016)

So you're looking for us to argue against your wife and mother in law?   Dangerous territory.  That being said...are you just looking to trim the foam flush with the studs?  If that's the case, that's how it's usually trimmed to be able to install sheetrock.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 20, 2016)

And remember, happy wife, happy life.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 20, 2016)

How much are you trimming off?
Big difference from 1/4" to 6".


----------

